# plz help us :(



## anmikky (Apr 9, 2013)

iam 24 year old. my husband 32year old.my problem is that my husband did not have interest to sex with me. our marriage was on march 2012. from that to till we dont have a successful sexual intercourse. he loves me alot, i know that. but he didnt have sexual attraction to me. i cant arouse him. his penis not erecting. but during night i saw that his penis getting erected. i noticed that his fore skin fully coverd. while on erection also its not moving back. is it a problem? at first he gave me confidence that everything will be alright. but later i realized that he is not concern about importance of sex in our life. i told him that better to consult a doctor, he give proper advice to us. but he is reluctant for that. he said that he can masturbate successfully, and aroused by watching tv and all. but he is not aroused by me. i think in his mind he placed me as a different role. i think there exist a misconception about sex in his mind. he respects and cares me alot. even during each attempt he is more concern about my comfort only. he still have faith that it will be alright. but iam so frustrated, i cant concentrated on my studies.What should i do? i wish to solve this problem. we have to lead a healthy sexual life. 
please help us...


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Find out what he likes to watch, that gets him in the mood, and then oil your hands and masturbate him, oral and get on top of him.

Find out what his fantasies are and try them. Surprise him.

He doesn't have ED or low test and can relive himself, so having sex isn't the issue.

Don't take this the wrong way, are you in good shape, or a bigger girl? Could that be the issue?

Does he watch a lot of porn and is desensitized?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Insist he goes to a doctor for a physical exam and it may then be necessary for counseling on a psychological level.


----------



## anmikky (Apr 9, 2013)

he openly did not say about porn videos. but i found some porn cd's in his bag. iam in pretty good shape. but he is not turned on me


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

You're in good shape.

You found porn movies in his bag.

He doesn't get in the mood with you and only when he watches his tv shows.

Sounds like he watches too much porn and is desensitized.


----------



## anmikky (Apr 9, 2013)

then wat i do?


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mrs. Mikky, it is obvious that there is a problem. Your husband must be willing to attend a marriage counselling with you, to find the cause of his non-attraction to you, and to hopefully find a good solution. If not, then I think he is not worth keeping as a husband. Get your marriage anulled, and find another man more worthy of your love.


----------

